# Report of Ships Colliding at Southampton



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Latest Tanker Operator news


Breaking News- tankers collide
(Feb 27 2009) 

Early reports indicated that at least two tankers and possibly three have collided at Fawley, in Southampton Water.


“The ‘Vallermosa’ reportedly collided with the ‘BW Orinoco’ and the ‘Navion Fennia’, which were both berthed at Fawley Marine Terminal, just before 11.00 GMT 26th February,” according to vessel agency GAC.


Associated British Ports (ABP) was quoted saying no injuries resulted from the collision, but oil was spilled, although no details about the extent or type of product spilled was provided.


Investigations are currently underway.


The 2007-built 76,580 dwt ‘BW Orinoco’ is a products tanker owned and managed by the BW Maritime, while the 1992-built 95,195 dwt ‘Navion Fennia’ is an Aframax shuttle tanker operated by Teekay Norway. 


‘Vallermosa’ is a chemical/products tanker managed by Italian-based Montanari.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Cargolaw website states the 'Vallermosa' suffered a steering failure, causing the mishap.
Southern Daily Echo website says the 'Navion Fennia' is in port for repairs and the 'BW Orinoco' was waiting to discharge cargo. The report also states that "half a litre" of aviation spirit was spilled.

Dennis.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

From the Southampton Echo

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4160763.Investigation_into_tanker_crash/

David


----------

